# Some days you just can't win.....



## old sarge (Jun 22, 2019)

No matter how much you want to be helpful, it is sometimes best to mow the lawn:


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jun 22, 2019)

Ha Ha but done as said what don't wife understand.

Warren


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jun 22, 2019)

LOL good one!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jun 22, 2019)

Got a laugh out of me.
Gary


----------

